# Laptop won't sleep



## fibe (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have a HP Pavillion dv2000 laptop, running Vista 64 bit with SP1. I have a problem with the sleep mode that I just can't solve. Before, I would physically shut the computer and it would fall asleep automatically. Alternatively, I could simply press Alt+F4 and choose sleep and the same effect would occur. Recently, however, whenever I shut the laptop it just keeps on running. When I reopen it, the log-in screen appears, where I just have to type in my password to get back into Windows.
When I manually try to select sleep mode, the screen turns black for just a moment and then it automatically jumps back into my desktop.
If I choose hibernate, the computer will freeze and I have to restart it.
Does anyone have suggestions for my problem?
Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi fibe. . .

Welcome.

Check your power options.. 
START | Control Panel | click on Classic View (top-left) | Power options

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## fibe (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi jcgriff2,
well I was smart enough to do that before, I didn't really find anything significant. Or what exactly do you want me to check?
Thanks


----------



## fibe (Aug 29, 2008)

any suggestions?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

The power option suggestion was simply to try the various options available to you making sure that sleep was in fact sleep, etc...

The freezing w/hibernation is interesting. This option writes the contents of the physical RAM to disk - c:\hiberfile.sys - may be disk corruption?

I would suggest that you check the Event Viewer - filtered admin log to start - type eventvwr.msc onto the start search box.

You may also want to run a chkdsk - from an *elevated* cmd prompt - 
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above under programs | run as administrator - then into the black cmd prompt "DOS" screen type -

chkdsk /f

A message will come up... just re-start and it will run upon re-boot.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## fibe (Aug 29, 2008)

jcgriff2,
thanks for replying. The Event Viewer was extremely puzzling to me so I didn't really find anything out there. I ran chkdsk, but it didn't help either.
I talked to HP the other day and they suggested reinstalling power management and updating BIOS, so I'm doing that again now. I've done it before and it didn't help but I'll give it another try. 
Is there anything else you can come up with?
Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi fibe. . .

I'd like to take a look at a few items from your system - including 2 of the 54 Event Viewer logs, please.

Please download the attached zip file and extract the lone batch file to your desktop. Go to your desktop, right-click on the batch file and select run as administrator. You will see the black "DOS" screen appear and scroll followed by the green status bar. It will take a few minutes to run. It will dump 1the Application and System Event Logs, run msinfo32 and dxdiag. The output will be in a new folder found within your documents folder named TSF_Vista_Support.

Also, please click on the Live SysInternals AutoRuns link below in my sig area. Save it to desktop. Right-click on it - run as admin. Save it as an ARN file - you'll see the default ARN file extension when you save it. This download comes to you from Microsoft TechNet.

Zip the contents of the new folder up (3 files) + the ARN file and attach to your next post.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## fibe (Aug 29, 2008)

jcgriff2.
thanks for the help, very much appreciated.
I'll need some help with the Event Viewer. How do you save the log, and which ones do you want? I've never seen that program before, sorry.
As to the other stuff, it should be attached.
Thank you


----------



## fibe (Aug 29, 2008)

Actually, I don't know if it has something to do with all the attempts that I've made to get this to work, my laptop now wen't to sleep mode. It only seems to work, when it's running on battery. It's still odd, though, because in the power options, I've set it to sleep even when it's plugged in.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I have gone through the Event Viewer logs, msinfo32 and AutoRuns.

What I see are applications failing, errors saying that the Windows Desktop Manager unable to start because WDDM is not in use, your Nvidia driver installation program *sp37860.exe* failing and others.

I am not sure if the following will help the sleep situation, but you do have some issues within your system that will most certainly at some point bring you back here for help with BSODs if not taken care of now. You are running Norton Internet Security, Lavasoft Ad-Aware and AVG v8. The AVG anti-virus software is fine by me, but not Norton Internet Security and most certainly not Ad-Aware. 

Parts of your Vista OS are being blocked from functioning properly. The appearance of the 0xc0000005 exception indicates this. I suggest that you remove Ad-Aware and Norton from your system post haste. Un-install Ad-Aware, re-boot, then click on the Norton Removal Tool link in my signature area (Norton RT), download it to your desktop, right-click on the desktop NRT icon and select Run as Administrator. After completion - re-boot again.

I also found an item in your system log and have listed it below. I am unsure of its meaning nor whether related to the sleep issue.

Please let me know how you make out. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
Event[60]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
  Date: 2008-09-03T09:42:15.189
  Event ID: 19
  Task: N/A
  Level: Warning
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: BFistein-PC
  Description: 
A corrected hardware error occurred.  

Error Source: Corrected Machine Check

Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error

Processor ID Valid: Yes
Processor ID: 0x1
Bank Number: 3
Transaction Type: N/A
Processor Participation: Local node originated the request
Request Type: Instruction Fetch
Memory/Io: Generic
Memory Hierarchy Level: Generic
Timeout: No
```


----------



## fibe (Aug 29, 2008)

jcgriff2,
thanks for the help again. The sleep issue is not my greatest concern anymore, I found out it simply won't go into sleep mode when it's fully charged. As soon as I unplug the laptop it will go into sleep mode and even when it's plugged in and not fully charged, it's no problem. However, as you mentioned, I do have some strange things occuring here and there. Sometimes Internet Explorer windows will open randomly and not stop so I have to restart the computer.
But are you sure Ad-Aware is harming my computer? It's said to be one of the best adware removers.
I have removed Norton, though, I'm not sure why it's still there since I uninstalled it about a month ago.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Glad to hear of Norton removal. Simply un-installing a product like Norton leaves remains in the system; hence the reason that Symantec (Norton) and others have written a removal tool.

No, I cannot say with certainty that Ad-Aware is harming your system. I have just seen it come up in BSODs named as the probable cause and suggest removal because of such.

If you are still ecperiencing problems, I would un-install it and see how your system runs then. Afterall, you can always re-install it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

